# Things that make Horsepeople very, very happy, other "regular" people, not so much



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I horse was normal for a whole ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Finding a gold mine of a "warehouse sized" tack store!! I was at one for hours one day and afterwards excitedly told my sister, who is city and computerish all the way, about it and how awesome it was. There was an awkward silence and then I swear I could hear crickets chirping in the background before she muttered out "Oh...ummm...well that's...cool."


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

The smell of horse manure.

Being tired and sweaty after a long, but productive day with horses (and possibly cattle).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, basically everything. I have 2 groups of friends, the friends who are really into horses and understand everything I say....and the other group who might have seen a horse once....in a parade.....on TV :rofl:.

I've gotten to the point where I don't even talk horse to my non-horsey friends because they always look at me like I've grown a set of donkey ears or something.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

That first poop after a colic. No one who isn't into horses understands the relief and happiness over poop... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A barn full of hay, a storage area full of shavings and pallets of grain....


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

The way my hands smell after being horses. I LOVE the smell.

A new saddle pad 

A fresh stall with clean shavings and fluffed up hay. Seriously, this image makes me SOO haappy. I love bringing a clean horse into a clean stall for dinner.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Horse smell, I wear it like it's my best perfume. My friends hate the smell, but I love it!!!

Putting my chaps on, I have no idea why and im probably the only one who loves them but I just love the feeling of having them on my legs 

Seeing my lesson horse after a week, it just makes me so happy. Seeing horses in general, my friends cant understand why Im always so thrilled to pat a horse in a paddock as we pass it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

These "non-horse" people have no idea what they are missing out on......


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL story of my life!!

Everything from new hay, supplements arriving, horses advancing, students improving, horses having good poops all the way to new horses who are a little psycho and might kill you but are super talented and "if you already know how to ride why do you take lessons?".
Oh, non horse friends, how you are so sweet an innocent and do not get it.

I read a great blog post shared by a friend who competitively races motorcycles saying that us (people who are very enthusiastic about something "weird") trying to explain our fascination to outsiders is like imagining having a friend who is a washing machine enthusiast - and them going off anout whatever about washing machines.
It made a lot of sense!!
Here is the post, I laughed:
What a Car Enthusiast Looks Like to Everyone Else


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

My husband is a non-horsey type of person. He just don't get my excitement when I tell him my horse just accomplish something new in her training, like backing up... Or how soft my cues became and she responses... Or we went for an hour ride without her bucking once... Should I continue??? Everything about my horse's training excites me!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Firm poop. Horse smell. A good trim job, but not on me cause who has money for THAT? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

A fresh, steaming pile of poop in a chilly and sunny autumn morning.
The smell of hay and the sound of many horses eating it.
The smell of fresh grass in my horses' breath.
The thundering pounding of hooves at a gallop.
The light tremors in the ground beneath your feet when a cantering herd of draft horses is approaching.
The smell of a new saddle pad.
The feeling of tacking up your horse with new, fresh and clean inventory.
The meditative state you enter when cleaning and greasing your leather tack.
A young horse responding to a new cue for the first time.
Your horse nickering and coming up to you in the pastures.
Galloping at a full speed over a huge, flat field.
Digging your hands up to elbows in a sack full of fresh, golden oats.
The complete silence in your mind and intimate communication with your horse during a jumping course, a dressage test or anything else that calls for lots of concentration - everything else just goes away for a moment.
Burying your face into the thick winter coat of a truly wooly horse and enjoying the sweet smell.

I could go on and on. We have been given the privilege to enter a truly magical world.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

The end of 3 weeks of foot soaking and wrapping and all that jazz after an abscess! Nonhorsey friends hearing about all I learned with that adventure--eyes glazing over until I started talking about when it blew and how happy I was. Looks of horror and that I just arrived from Mars at my happiness about that! LOLOL! (First ever hoof issue on my super sound Journey after this ridiculous winter we had around here!) I'm so glad I can put that here and ya'll know why I'm dancing for joy that she's totally sound and back to her frisky self and that I, new to doctoring my previously healthy horse, did this for her all by myself!!!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, yes, the end of treating an abscess - and what about the relief when you discover that the horrible lameness is ONLY an abscess!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Saddle soap smell on newly cleaned tack.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Two of my three horses are ancient. I've had my 32-year-old Arabian mare since she was a yearling, and I have a 29-year-old SB gelding who has been in the family since he was 3 and we rescued him at a meat auction, after which my father raced him and I rode him intermittently. I've known my riding horse Sunsmart since he was an hour old. My husband and I were lucky enough to acquire a rural property three years ago and so I now have these horses at home, not agisted. This is necessary background for what makes me ridiculously happy:

When all three horses are at liberty in the unfenced part of our place, where they have access to trails as well as pasture, and they sometimes decide to go on an adventure together and head down a trail, I watch them and just go, "Aaah!" I love the freedom they have to make decisions like that. I love watching the old horses break into a gallop just for fun. I didn't expect either of them to live this long and am really grateful that they are still enjoying their lives. They need lots of extra feeding and TLC now - I mean, I have to *floss* my mare's incisors these days because they are so slanted that grass bits get stuck as a wad between the teeth and the palate, and she'll lose teeth if I don't. But this is the time that's my big thank-you to my mare for all the many miles she carried me in her life, and the freedom I had as a teenager riding her for hours on forest trails, and the great friend she has been to me for 31 years. It's a nice sunset.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

When your horse doesn't look at, let alone shy from, the mounting block that has been in the same spot, in the same arena for five years. Woot!

A grey horse after a bluing shampoo.

When the trimmer states your horse has great feet.

The feeling you get after the sixth hay wagon is done and you have a cold corona in your hand while sitting in the shade watching the herd.

The feeling of a new, non stiff, clean, lead rope in your hand.

When your horse stands quickly while others won't.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Spring + shedding blade + wooly horse!


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

When your tack coordinates. Even my horsey sister was surprised at how excited I was over having the same shade of blue helmet, saddle pad, and SMBs and finding a black bridle to match the saddle!

The first bath after a long, icky winter

How relaxing cleaning tack is

The feeling of a freshly swept barn/tack room and an organized tack room

The good, accomplished ache in your arms after moving a lot of hay

Just watching a horse in the pasture, and seeing how freely they move

Putting your hands under a horse's mane to keep them warm


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

-I got a parcel of herbal supplement today so a reorganised the feed store... XD

-New shoes! (well horse shoes that is)

-A nice clean tack room!

-Riding for the first time after giving your tack a clean.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have many horsey friends, so basically everything earns me "the look." 

My favorites are:
-Finding a piece of tack that fits my monster.
-The good, deep-down tired feeling after mucking a stall (or ten).
-The fact that my 1983 Ford Thunderbird smells of hay, horses, sweat and leather.
-Finding an awesome deal on a piece of tack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome deals on feed - yesterday got a Manager's Special at Big R - Purina Ultium for 14.99 a bag!! So excited I posted it on Facebook!

My biggest excitement of the moment is my barn addition - so incredibly excited and my hubby/non-horsey friends wonder why I am putting money into the barn when the house itself needs so much work. I tell them since I spend most of my time in the barn - why wouldn't I want it as nice as I can get it!!

Pic is of barn in progress - roof comes on today!!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Today's pleasure- a lovely drive out to the hay guy, great farmers, loading up, and seeing all that sweet smelling green stuff stacked and gorgeous and ready to feed at home.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> What a Car Enthusiast Looks Like to Everyone Else


You had me falling off of my CHAIR laughing when I read this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I love EVERYTHING I clicked "LIKE" on in this thread!!!!
I like ANYTHING that I do in, around or FOR my horses. It NEVER gets old!!!!! =D


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Not necessarily something that makes me joyfully happy, but it does give me a sense of accomplishment after I have cleaned my horses sheath. The same goes for a freshly cleaned stall or paddock. OK, I admit I enjoy scooping poop.

It is rather difficult to explain to a non-horse person what you have to do when your gelding is "full of beans". LOL

I have no idea how a conversation goes in that direction.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

The relief in spring after the horses are all vaccinated, wormed, their teeth done, and their shoes new.

I have gotten interrupted a few times by non horsey friends when I was talking about horses saying, "you have a green horse?! I want to see!" And then over time, they just start spacing out and don't even try to follow my horse conversations. They just nod and smile.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

And... can't forget, being the first to ride in a freshly dragged arena!


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Those "aha" moments with my horse when I'm pretty sure I saw the world through her eyes for a moment and feel like I understand her just a little bit more.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

There are so many of these I love...

Nice fresh green hay stacked in the barn for winter
Freshly groomed arena or a nice clean grassy field
Getting vaccinations done (did it yesterday)
The smell of freshly cleaned tack
Those moments of tranquility when you can feel what your horse is thinking
That feeling of utter tired and relaxation after a nice long trail ride 
The crunching of fresh snow under your horses feet on that first winter ride
Watching your horse play in the field
Playing chase me chase you with your horse 
When your horse sticks out his lip and stretches his neck because you have found that perfect scratchy spot
A perfectly clean and organized tack room
The smell of fresh shavings in a newly cleaned stall


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What an awesome thread <3

I love...

The expression of a content horse. (droopy eyelids, licky lips, etcetera <3)
New shoes, and a well behaved horse receiving them. xD
The sound of clippy-cloppy hooves.
Giving my horse a good pat after a successful ride. 
Boots and half chaps! <3


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't read all 4 pages, so mine might be repeats, but they are...


- Seeing my horse drinking at the stock tank, especially in the winter.

- Putting a brand new, brightly colored, mud-free halter (or blanket, or saddle pad, etc) on my horse.

- Riding in a freshly dragged (drug?) arena.

- Placing a big tack and supply order and finally getting the box(es).

- Talking about how well my riding lesson went. In detail.

- The smell of horses.

- Good textured horse poop. :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Successfully counting strides to a jump <3


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

SHedding season!! I know its nuts but I feel so PRODUCTIVE getting all that hair off! And washing a white horse.. watching all that brown water running off him... ( and that 5 minute period before he goes for a roll afterwards!) 
A barn full of hay!
That smell of a horses neck!
The sound of horses eating hay....
The 'silly season' when it is suddenly spring and all the boys are running together... all the mares in the pasture next to them are yelling... 
Letting my boy out to munch grass on a sunny day... sitting there with him, reading a book, drinking ice tea... knowing he will come wandering back to check on me...


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've come to a point in my life where I basically don't feel the need to be close with anyone unless they are horsey ...or at least try to understand and converse with me on some level:lol: Horses are my life, so I have literally nothing else to chat about 99% of the time lol.

I love when I get a fresh pallet of bedding pellets in. Honestly one of my favorite sites.
That first day in spring where it's sunny and NO blankets are required
Currying a freshly clipped horse
Riding in a freshly harrowed arena
That first poop after a colic (I have a mare who can be fairly prone to colic so that doesn't help!)
Hand grazing either of my mares after a good summer evening ride and a long hose down afterward
Riding in freshly oiled tack/boots


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Sitting in the aisle of the barn while the horses are eating and just listening


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Oh, I love the munching sounds xD


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

New shoes!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The look of a freshly pulled mane <3


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

When you get a horse to do something other people couldn't. 

People who used to ride my mare before I bought her a few years ago told me she wouldn't cross the street to ride out on trails. Last week it was so nice out I decided I really just wanted to be out of the arena with her- we left the indoor, hit the end of the driveway...and walked across the street. It felt like magic that she just sauntered across like it was no big deal.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

The first nice spring day you can go out and trail ride!!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

My non horse friends just do not get it. I said something the other night about not being able to sleep and going out and talking to my horse. I am fortunate to have my Sugar at home and can go out for talks like that. They think I am crazy. My sister has no clue at all...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

-Heading out to pasture, and each of my horses if not the whole herd coming to greet me.

-Swingin up bareback bridleless, and barefoot just to stroll about the pasture and check fence

-Hearin my herd whinny to me in the morning for breakfast

-The sight of the herd enjoying a beautiful warm day munchin on hay or what little grass they can find at this time

-After stacking, unstacking, and storing hay in the barn, relaxing on the back of my aged gelding drinkin iced tea.....

-Going out to the pasture while almost the entire herd is snoozing, and being able to lay beside a few of them in the hay pile

-Being able to "hand graze" my mare in the yard, when in reality i just turn her loose, and i sit back n watch, if something spooks her she comes runnin back LOL

-The sweet smell of a horse in the morning.....no matter what your doing.....

-Watching them display their exuberance in mock fighting and racing around their pasture on a cool drizzly spring day

-I think just about everything about horses just makes me x-tremely happy....they're my life, and most of my friends are non horsey people and just don't get it :lol:


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

- Early show mornings 
- When he whinnys at me when he first sees me 
- Throwing him tons of hay and him getting excited 
- A clean stall with tons of shavings !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Natalierose (Sep 21, 2013)

Clean stalls!!


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

A horse that doesn't poop in the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

My room is a mess and I don't give a care but a tidy clean barn...now that is a reason to be happy! =D


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

finally have a brood mare show signs of foaling that much anticipated baby( Try explaining to your co workers why your looking at pictures of a horses girly bits - I guarantee you at least some of them think I'm some sort of pervert)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Another thing, more than half the snow has melted in my arena, I can finally ride in it and CANTER! I have been riding on the road for the past month, just walking down the steep hills and long trotting up, now I can work on stuff in preparation for show season. I was so stoked when I got to work this afternoon, I shared this with some non-horsey colleagues, again the weird stare, sigh*.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The snow is my arena is down to about a quarter of it, yay! I got to work a little while ago and mentioned this to the same non-horsey colleagues.....just to screw with their heads, lol.


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

It's hard to pick just one, but I would have to say the smell of horses in general is a surefire way to cheer me up. Some of my non-horsey friends think horses smell gross or just not great. To me, it represents comfort & happiness.  Good for the soul! I also love hearing them nicker or feeling their warm breath on their muzzle. I could go on and on... 

Waresbear is right... those non-horsey people don't know what they are missing out on!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

"The feeling of a horse going full speed is incredible!"

Nonhorse friend: "You do know cars go faster, right?" :-|


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

A brand new saddle pad or blanket. All bright, clean, smelling like tack store. I have honest just sat on my floor and admired it =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love to watch my boy happily rolling when I turn him loose. Even if my hard work grooming him goes down the drain.


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Finding a gold mine of a "warehouse sized" tack store!! I was at one for hours one day and afterwards excitedly told my sister, who is city and computerish all the way, about it and how awesome it was. There was an awkward silence and then I swear I could hear crickets chirping in the background before she muttered out "Oh...ummm...well that's...cool."



I noticed you are from Texas and wondered if you might share your gild mine tack store since I have a hard time ever turning down shopping for horse things. And one thing I find particularly exciting that non horse people don’t really get is clean fill dirt. I love keeping the stalls nice and tidy and fresh clean dirt makes me really thrilled.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Regula said:


> That first poop after a colic. No one who isn't into horses understands the relief and happiness over poop...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is so true! That and when I was so happy when my girls poo was no longer like hard pebbles. I still get funny looks when my FIL sees me out in the pen kicking around horse poo so I can check it out.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Right after putting the very first ride on a new colt! 

Galloping bareback! 

A smooth controlled canter

Kisses in the morning 

That feeling after you cleaned the entire barn (6 stalls) including sweeping the floor.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Saranda said:


> A fresh, steaming pile of poop in a chilly and sunny autumn morning.
> The smell of hay and the sound of many horses eating it.
> The smell of fresh grass in my horses' breath.
> The thundering pounding of hooves at a gallop.
> ...


Man, you really know how to say it.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I love the way my horse looks back at me and smells me when I'm adjusting the girth or saddle. Or when he smells my hair when I lean over to pick something up. I love the way loves his best friend and playmate.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

The smell of grass or hay when your horse is chewing it; after a ride when your horse is sweaty and you brush her out and feel her sigh and relax into your brush...the smell of tack when you clean it..for me, I ride my horses bareback from where I finish my ride and brush them, to where I turn them out, about half a mile away....I love that ride


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Doodlesweaver said:


> Man, you really know how to say it.





Indiana2 said:


> The smell of grass or hay when your horse is chewing it; after a ride when your horse is sweaty and you brush her out and feel her sigh and relax into your brush...the smell of tack when you clean it..for me, I ride my horses bareback from where I finish my ride and brush them, to where I turn them out, about half a mile away....I love that ride


 also I would have to say I love that I can afford a farm and a project horse and don't care what other people think (cuz I don't criticize their Mexican vacations!) And I could afford another beautiful appy for what my coworkers spend on clothes


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Clean stalls.

Whinnys in the morning to be fed. 

Greedy lips when I feed treats.

A sparkling clean water trough. 

When my green boy listens under saddle, and when my ol' boy listens on the lunge line (we are refreshing that very distant memory).

When they roll in the field after a sweaty workout.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it's cute how they chew hay.


----------



## rydernation (Mar 12, 2014)

I found a rides only lease at a farm where for a low price. I ride the horse, the BO does everything else.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I also like the in-your-pocket nuzzles I get from Sonny after a good ride and I take his bridle off and put his halter on. It's like he's saying, "Did I do good? I did good, right? You had fun, right?" And then you give him the loves aka forehead scratches under his forelock and his face is like, "Yesssssss...." 

My nonhorse friends are always like, "He's all smelly now, why are you letting him be all up in your business?"


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

That FEELING... that incredible feeling... when your green dressage horse really lifts and softens and all of a sudden you're floating on a cloud.


----------

